
Google’s anti-aging health-tech spinoff, Calico, now has a website - markmassie
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2014/08/12/googles-anti-aging-health-tech-spinoff-calico-now-has-a-website/
======
taway11235
Imagine a world where everyone would have access to free* education, free*
healthcare, with a form of basic income tied to all people above a certain
age(+ half of BI (only) for the 1st child) -> working social safety net - and
a healthy lifespan of 80y(100+ altogether).. You get a BI that can cover your
basic expenses and you can explore the world, pursue your passions for the
next 40y .. or .. have children .. the ultimate solution to population
growth(the 2nd one is technology(innovation) which, in a more free, more equal
society where everyone could study/invent/take risks without worrying about
ending on the street wouldn't fall that much behind, as HN'ers enjoying
today's cheap/free tech can tell you) .. we'd be swamped by bad art(multiply
what today's corporatocracy is doing to the industry x10) and a trillion
dollar travel and leisure industry but even if only 2% of the population - at
any given moment - would contribute to society, there would be no problem we
couldn't handle, no obstacle we couldn't overcome, no target we couldn't
achieve. I can imagine the social status metric to be moved from the m2 of
real estate/#of cars you own to contributions to humanity, we are seeing this
(in a limited scope) in the academic and tech circles already. Getting the
society to a point where not contributing to sciences/art/education/hc etc
would be considered a failure(same as many of you (wrongly) consider homeless
people to be) .. there is only one problem, today's global regime with
tomorrows technology.. we're heading towards a dystopian society with
genetically superior class of uebermenchen and the rest..

